# Tyre dressing applicator



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Recommend me a new applicator for my bottle of megs tyre endurance. 

Had the endurance for over a year and still not made a dent in it, but the Meguiars applicator is starting to die a death, I've turned it inside out to get a bit more time out of it but it's starting to fall to bits.


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

Just the tire applicator from cyc :thumbs:


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

i use washing sponge cut into 3 X 2 x 2 inch


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best I've used,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Tyre-Dr...re_Cleaning&hash=item2a203ab503#ht_621wt_1156


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

A round mf applicator works well, I find the fibres get the dressing into the grooves and letters better than a sponge.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tesco Baby sponges, 2 for 60p


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

xScotty said:


> Just the tire applicator from cyc :thumbs:


+1 just got mine last week works a treat!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Tesco Baby sponges, 2 for 60p


They have sponges made out of babies now!!! Jesus wonders never cease i tell ya! :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I find this one spot on. The spong is quite hard, so it doesn't start falling to bits after you've done 4 tyres.

And the case/handle means you never get greasy tyre dressing on your hands, which is blo0dy annoying when you have to get in your car to roll it forward to do the other bits of tyres (you all know what I mean!!)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=409


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Tesco Baby sponges, 2 for 60p


^ This.

Save yourself a good few squid and get them from the nearest supermarket :thumb:


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> I find this one spot on. The spong is quite hard, so it doesn't start falling to bits after you've done 4 tyres.
> 
> And the case/handle means you never get greasy tyre dressing on your hands, which is blo0dy annoying when you have to get in your car to roll it forward to do the other bits of tyres (you all know what I mean!!)
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=409


The dreaded roll forward.... trying to push the car and stop it without greasy finger prints everywhere. Quite an art......


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Save yourself a good few squid and get them from the nearest supermarket :thumb:


Good call. My Megs applicator has seen better days..

Hehe Henry avatar!! :lol:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

xScotty said:


> Just the tire applicator from cyc :thumbs:





The Sheriff said:


> I find this one spot on. The spong is quite hard, so it doesn't start falling to bits after you've done 4 tyres.
> 
> And the case/handle means you never get greasy tyre dressing on your hands, which is blo0dy annoying when you have to get in your car to roll it forward to do the other bits of tyres (you all know what I mean!!)
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=409


Cheers for the feedback, these two are just the same as the megs one.

Was thinking of trying something other than sponge as the one I'm using at the moment leaves lots of "bits" on the grooves etc on the tyre when it's getting a bit shabby.

We all know what you mean about having to roll the car to get to the rest of the tyre.

Don't mind getting the megs gel on my hands as is smells so feminine. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just use a smalish paintbrush...

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Depending on which product Im using I either use pound shop wax applicators or a paint brush.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

old megs applicator passed its best might as well be used for something.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a Meguiars Tyre applicator pad as shown below (no fuss, no leaks, all self contained unit)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a couple of those Kiwi Express shoe shine pads at home - old and used. Come with a plastic lid to keep clean, and a bit to hold on to at the back and not dissimilar to the Megs ones. Cleaned them up and they work a treat. They are roughly triangle shaped so good for applying and getting into those tight bits next to the wheel. Bit expensive to buy solely for applying tyre dressing, but if you have any lying around this is a good resuse for them when they are used and dried out.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Spare wax applicator pad for me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

1/2 German applicator. Been using the same one for over a year now. How many time would you have to replace a cheap sponge in that time.

A german one also hold the product in some now when I use it I only need a pea sized drop to do the full tyre because it's loaded. Best thing I ever did. Use the soft side.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Tesco Baby sponges, 2 for 60p


Me too :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I use this when applying Megs Endurance.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/meguiars-foam-applicators-pkg/2/prod_177.html


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.carpro.uk.com/product_p/tyreapp.htm

The one i am using at moment a long with carpro pearl cheap ish but lasting me ages


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

david_pupu said:


> i use washing sponge cut into 3 X 2 x 2 inch


As this man say's

and alot cheaper than the so called applicators,and do a fine job :thumb:


----------

